# PbP Players Wanted - War of the Burning Sky



## Delak (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I am currently looking for more players to join in on a Play by Post game using the ENWorld War of the Burning Sky campaign. I currently have 2 to 3 players and would like to get 2 to 3 more players. We are only in the second act of the first module.

The game is being hosted at the Helms Deep RPG Network found here

If you are interested you can reply here, PM me or head over to Helms Deep.

Thank you
Delak


----------



## elijah snow (Dec 7, 2008)

I have registered and subscribed to your group. I have never played PBP, but if the time commitment is not overwhelming, I am interested in giving it a serious try.


----------

